# F5 Habitat Flats Vid



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

Anyone else see this video yet?

Thought there was some great footage, and the editing job they did made them real relatable. If anyone has done a long trip in the spring you really feel for what they go through. I think sometimes you forget why we go through hell to set and pick decoys multiple times in the spring, but the second you get that first group in, it was all worth it.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Bought it on Friday. Still not all the way through it but so far it's a dam good flick.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Got to watch through some of the hunting footage last night... I was thoroughly aroused.

Seemed to be a lot of nonhunting footage that I didn't have time to watch, maybe tonight.


----------



## steelshot (Jul 7, 2008)

where can you buy the video.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

habitatflats.com


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Finished the video last night. Best Spring snowgoose hunting video to date. It's nice to see I'm not the only one averaging under 3 hrs of sleep per night while I'm out there :lol:

Also excited to see Tracy Northups new flick. After seeing the promo I'll be picking up a copy for sure.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Although there is one part in the movie where Tony refers to birds Getn' Tipsey comming into the spread, as birds "Maple Leafing"? Into the spread? Thats inexperience talkin right there. Everyone knows it's called Getn' Tipsey.

Still a good video..


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Although there is one part in the movie where Tony refers to birds Getn' Tipsey comming into the spread, as birds "Maple Leafing"? Into the spread? Thats inexperience talkin right there. Everyone knows it's called Getn' Tipsey.
> 
> Still a good video..


Can't say I've ever heard of that


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Although there is one part in the movie where Tony refers to birds Getn' Tipsey comming into the spread, as birds "Maple Leafing"? Into the spread? Thats inexperience talkin right there. Everyone knows it's called Getn' Tipsey.


Aldo Leopold coined the term "Maple Leafing" in 'A Sand County Almanac' a long time ago...so my vote would go for that having more experience.

As far as F5, I haven't seen the movie...but I already have their gay poster plastered on 5 of my bedroom walls, and there's only 4 walls.  That's how fugly...uh, I mean cool it is...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Someday you guy's will catch on :lol:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I refer to it as "Gettin Jiggy wit it"............. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Although there is one part in the movie where Tony refers to birds Getn' Tipsey comming into the spread, as birds "Maple Leafing"? Into the spread? Thats inexperience talkin right there. Everyone knows it's called Getn' Tipsey.


I refer to it both ways.....depends if I am in a hip hop mood or not.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

See now you guy's are on the right track 8)


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

i watched a preview on performancecalls.com I am all about ordering that movie!!


----------

